# Other Animals > Other Pets >  saying good bye and saying hello to pets

## arielgasca420

saying god bye to my brazilian black and white tarantula "mordecai" I sold her to get a bike for my dad

saying hello to a very weak and dehydrated mantis. In 97 degree weather I think the mantis will enjoy being indoors and having as many crickets as it wants

----------


## mrzoggs

very nice. i want a mantis. mine got out i think. now i just use its tank for plants. i cant do spiders though lol. thats the only thing that gives me the creeps

----------


## arielgasca420

Most spiders would freak people out. It took me awhile to get used to spiders and snakes. My tarantula was sweet and never bit me or tried to throw her hairs at me.

----------


## Lija

love love love spiders, always wanted one but keeping my mouth shut, my family will probably be not too happy with one of those, but it is on my want list  :Smile:

----------


## Don

Your dad will enjoy the bike.

I have always been interested in spiders but just can't get myself to reach in and pick one up.  if handed it I am fine but can't myself to pick it out of  tank myself.

Snakes and lizards on the other were my initial passion and will someday have more snakes once I can get my spouse to agree.

----------


## Heather

Cool mantis! What kind of housing do they like?

----------


## arielgasca420

I actually kept the spider a secret from my family for over a year. they still dont know anything about it.

----------


## arielgasca420

I have been told they like to climb so I put her in a ten gallon with lots of pothos. the only bummer is she got to lazy to go down and hunt her food so I put her back into a large cricket keeper and she is starting to eat again. I ended up turning the ten gallon into a cricket hatchery

----------


## arielgasca420

> Your dad will enjoy the bike.
> 
> I have always been interested in spiders but just can't get myself to reach in and pick one up.  if handed it I am fine but can't myself to pick it out of  tank myself.
> 
> Snakes and lizards on the other were my initial passion and will someday have more snakes once I can get my spouse to agree.


It took me awhile to warm up to spiders and snakes. with spiders they give signs before they bite, depending on the species. With snakes all you have to do is tap them on the head with a snake stick before you pick them up to break their feeding response. some idiot that worked at the pet store forgot that part and got attacked by the beautiful albino burmese python

----------


## Heather

Whoopsie!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Faith

Love them both, beautiful animals. I'm a fan of spiders, snakes and mantises but the husband has to draw the line somewhere (he is absolutely terrified of snakes and closely followed by spiders.) Hope the mantis fully recovers  :Smile:

----------


## amphiboy77

good they love crickets. once i found one in the wild and put it in a bug catcher and it instantly started eating the grasshopper i put in there earlier.

----------


## Wicked frogs

I have not seen a mantis in so long i really think they went extinct around here cause i used to find them all the time.

----------


## arielgasca420

> I have not seen a mantis in so long i really think they went extinct around here cause i used to find them all the time.


I found this mantis at my work and was able to save her from the pesticides. last week we had the pest company spray at my work again and I found another mantis that was weak. unfortunately this one had too much exposure to the pesticide. the pesticide they use isnt the kind that makes them infertile, it is the kind that shuts off their brain(or circulatory system?) so the poor lady mantis was having seizures.

----------

